# Saying goodbye



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

So a lot of you may have read on here that i am having landlord troubles, health problems also. i have been signed off with depression, stress and anxiety and then the landlord decided he was going to kick us out in a little over 6 weeks. this caused me to have to sell up the majority of my private collection and rehome every single rescue... a few of which are still available (CRB, Bosc, non feeding horned frog). I have been rescuing for several years now and have helped directly or inderectly rescue, rehabilitate and rehome something in the region of 1500 animals in that time which is a huge amount. there have been times when i have had to throw my own furniture out to make way for an unexpected rescue.... times when i have not eaten for 3 days straight to cover vets costs. I am in no way tired of rescuing, i would love to continue but everything must come to an end and alas this is i feel the time to do it alough it breaks my heart to do so. I am improving health wise, i am no longer drinking alcohol as it was doing me no favours and was a way to mask the suffering i have witnessed. I do not want to see that suffering any longer. 
I will continue to be a private keeper and breeder as my passion for exotic animals will never falter.

I'd personally like to thank everyone who has ever supported us or rehomed an animal from us or even said a kind word or reccomended us. I'll also be doing a gallery of the 11 animals who's lives we could despite our best efforts not save. And many pics of those success stories that make rescuing so worth the heartache.

Dave and Jodie.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

And so you all know.... this is me, I'll no longer be using the name Luton reptile rescue.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Moshpitviper said:


> And so you all know.... this is me, I'll no longer be using the name Luton reptile rescue.


why didn't you get the mod's to change your name? then you would still have the old thread history and post count? : victory:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

stephenie191 said:


> why didn't you get the mod's to change your name? then you would still have the old thread history and post count? : victory:


I can do that? :lol2: im technoloically inept.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Moshpitviper said:


> I can do that? :lol2: im technoloically inept.


yep, go on your old account and just pm a mod? for a name change. :lol2: i only found this out not long ago too


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

just pm t-bo, he presses a few keys and hey-ho you're a new man : victory:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Dave ... are you still going to Pete's in May dude ?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Indeed i am old bean.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yeh get the othe rname changed and get the new account with 3 posts deleted.

Sorry to hear you have had troubles and stuff.
All the best.

edit--- you did it already lol. sorry.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Moshpitviper said:


> Indeed i am old bean.


 

:flrt: see you there Dave...name change is flagged.. should not be too long.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

So sorry to hear you have had problems but glad to hear things are picking up for you health wise and with your alcohol issues 

Shall still see you online I hope


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

sorry to hear about your problems mate, I know how bad depression and anxiety is and I wouldnt wish it on anyone, I hope you manage to get things sorted out and im sure youll be back to taking rescues one day when things are easier.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

SiUK said:


> sorry to hear about your problems mate, I know how bad depression and anxiety is and I wouldnt wish it on anyone, I hope you manage to get things sorted out and im sure youll be back to taking rescues one day when things are easier.


I've been there myself and come out smiling the other end. I'm sure you too can one day Dave and you'll be rescuing again before ya know it


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

To re-home so many animals is a fantastic achievement, and I'm sure everyone on this forum will appreciate the difference you've made to those animals you saved, nurtured and re-homed.

Best of luck for the future mate.


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

hehe, ah thats better Dave its the name ive known you for for years anyhow.: victory:
All the best mate, and remember im only down the road so if ya ever need anything just yell.


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

Best wishes, and remember it's always darkest before dawn.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Word Dave. Will chat soon no doubt


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

always here for you both hun
can't even begin to say what an amazing job you've done

but if you ever need any help with anything
you know where to find me

also
if you pm me about the bosc
we may be able to sort something out
you're only up the road 

much love to you both in these difficult times

caroline and graham xxx


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

you best keep in touch you big ****.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

you've done a brilliant job for all them reps and hope to see you back doing the same again in the future!!

take care of yourself
Clare xx


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll have a hug at the ready next time I see you!
Stick around,

Ally


----------



## matt1977 (Jul 1, 2007)

Im sorry to hear of your problems mate ive been through similar troubles.
What youve done for all the rescue reps is amazing!! For all those reptilian souls youve saved you should have some sorta medal 

Good luck for the future

Hare Krishna


----------

